# ¡¡¡Feliz cumple ERASMO!!!



## turi

¡¡Espero que te lo estés pasando bien en tu cumpleaños ERASMO!!

Quería traer unas cositas a la fiesta, pero, a esta hora, en España, casi todo está cerrado.......

¡¡Espero que estés bien surtido porqué me voy a acercar al fiestón!!

¡¡Que te lo pases de maravilla compañero!!

Un muy cordial saludo, 

Juan


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños

Ya veo que se va organizando la fiesta.
Diviértete en grande.

Un abrazo,
*​


----------



## Camilo1964

Erasmo:

Que los cumplas muy feliz y sean muchos más.

Un abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## Metztli

*Feliz Cumple!!! ***

*Te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor, pásatela maravillosamente!*
 
*Yo traje **esto ** para la fiesta. A Celebrar!!!*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Juan, ¡muchas gracias por abrir este hilo! ¡¡No necesitas traer más que los buenos saludos!!!

Kibra, ¡gracias por la torta y los abrazos! es la manera más cálida de empezar este día...

¡Gracias, Camilo! Este año trataremos de llevar una vida más saludable  para llegar a cumplir esos muchos años más...

Metztli, ¡ya la estoy empezando a pasar maravillosamente con sus saludos!

Por cierto, aquí faltan un par de minutos para que llegue mi cumple... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Kibramoa

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Por cierto, aquí faltan un par de minutos para que llegue mi cumple...




Como dicen en mi pueblo: al que madruga, Dios le ayuda.  Te ha tocado una celebración más larga.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Ahora sí!  y recién estamos empezando a celebrar...


----------



## Grekh

Felicidades Erasmo!! Qué te la pases súper bien!!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Un abrazo para ti en tu día,

Colombo


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Muchas gracias, Grekh! ¡Haré mi mejor esfuerzo, que no te quepa duda! 

Colombo, ¡Gracias por ese abrazo! Mira que no pensé que la globalización pudiera hacer tan cálido este mundo


----------



## romarsan

*Feliz Cumple Erasmo *

*Vamos a celebrarlo por todo lo alto, un dia al año no hace daño (dicen...)*

*Un abrazo, va a ser una gran*

*F I E S T A*​


----------



## Angel.Aura

****  Tanti auguri Erasmo ! ****

​


----------



## fsabroso

_Paisano:_

_Un fuerte abrazo y vaya que tienes suerte, cae viernes y el fin de semana es aniversario de Lima, toda la ciudad de fiesta, de solo pensarlo me da una sed , amigo mio, que la pases muy bien, un par a mi nombre y que disfrute del cevichito, la jalea, el pisco sour, y ya que la fiesta sigue aproveche los ricos anticuchos ......_ _Salud!!!!!!_


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felisiteishions, Erasmo!!*, es así, una sana costumbre la de cumplir una vez al año. ¡¡Espero que se continúe por muchos muchos más, y que sigas paseando por el foro!!


----------



## alacant

Happy Birthday, Erasmo

Que Maravilla, Lima en Fiestas!!!

Y tu cumple en viernes!

Te deseo una celebración lleno de alegria!

Abrazotes, and fly very high, Janice​


----------



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário, doutor!

Parabéns! Muitas felicidades!


----------



## Eugin

¡Hey!!! ¡Es el cumple de mi doctor preferido!! 

Que lo pases de mil maravillas, especialmente si podés estar todo el día así....  y tengas un año espectacular donde puedas ir concretando los deseos que pidas al soplar las velitas!!! (ten un pulmotor al lado al momento de soplar.... !!) 

 ¡*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*!! 

Un brindis a tu salud, amigo!!

Cariños


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iFeliz Cumpleaños!

Que tengas una linda fiesta, y aún mejor ... que no tengas que leventarte tan pronto mañana.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Ro, ¡Con tu llegada la fiesta ya está empezando, así que a celebrar todo el día!

¡Gracias, Laura! Estoy seguro que este será un giorno indimenticabile!

Félix, ¡Salud paisano! ya anoche empecé con el pisco sour, pero el fin de semana para cumplir con tu lista... ¡y más! 

¡Gracias, Inés! Con todos sus saludos, dan ganas de cumplirlos más de una vez al año... je je y sí, todavía me tendrán paseando por aquí un poco más...

Thanks, Janice! Sure I'll be flying really high! All your good wishes make feel like I'm walking on sunshine! 

Obrigado, Vanda! Hoy no se atiende a pacientes, ¡pero sí a los amigos! 

¡Euge! ¿Es que acaso tienes una spycam en mi habitación? je je He comenzado el día así ¡y espero que mi mayor esfuerzo hoy sea el de apagar las velas!  ¡Gracias!

¡Gracias, Chaska ! Veremos como empieza esa fiesta, pero... ¿quién dice que me tengo que levantar cuando ni siquiera me tendría que acostar? jo jo

¡Abrazos!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Querido Erasmo!!!! FELICIDADES​ 
Esto ya es una tradición...
Aún recuerdo la que armamos el año pasado...​ 
Te traigo tres de estas, (claro me imagino que ya han comenzado con cosillas más picantes, pero nunca está de más), ya sabes es tu regalo, más la de los invitados y la mia, es mi aporte para esta gran celebración, además de desearte como siempre lo mejor, mucha Salud, Paz, Prosperidad y que no falte el Amor...​ 
Un abrazo amigo, que lo disfrutes!!!
*ROSANGELUS*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡Gracias Rosa!!!

¡¡¡Una marinera!!! como la que bailan en mi tierra... ¡que me emocionas! . Y sí, el año pasado mi cumpleaños duró varios meses... jo jo Voy a traer hielo, pero a ver cuantos minutos horas nos duran las tres botellas...


----------



## bb008

*¡Erasmo!, Felicidades en tu cumpleaños...vamos a ver cuando WR abre una sección donde podamos consultar al Doctor Eramos y así la consulta nos sale gratis (es bromita, es bromita, bromita).*

*Feliz Cumpleaños*






*BB008.-*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias BB!

Pues siempre cuentan conmigo para lo que les pueda ayudar. Pero como dice la frase... ¡cualquier día, menos hoy!  je je

¡Abrazos!


----------



## UVA-Q

Espero lo hayas maravillosamente bien querido Erasmo, lleno de seres queridos y apapachos   ... lamento la demora 


Muchos abrazos!!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gravias Uva! Y nada de demoras, que aquí apenas hemos pasado la hora del almuerzo... je je. ¡Abrazos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡ Muchísimas Felicidades Erasmo!*​ 
Espero que estés pasando un cumpleaños de antología, alguien tan especial, caballeroso y gentil como tú se merece una fiesta estupenda y ser apapachado (recibir mucho cariño) todos los días del año.​ 
Diviértete mucho, no trabajes demasiado, disfruta con un poquitito de moderación y a pasártela requetebién se ha dicho .​ 
Un abrazote con un cariño enorme,
Tampi​


----------



## coquis14

¡Felicidades Erasmo!. ¡Qué disfrute esta fecha tan especial!.


----------



## Jaén

Feli cumpleaños, doctor!

Que tenga un feliz día hoy y siempre, para que nos siga iluminando el camino a los perdidos del WR.

Sinceramente,

Jaén.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias Tampi! No creo ser merecer todos los atributos que me imputas...  pero se agradecen!! Hoy el día ha sido bien tranquilo, pero ya en la noche haré que me apapachen... 

¡Gracias Coqui! De veras que sí, estoy disfrutando mucho este cumpleaños. Y todos sus saludos están contribuyendo mucho al disfrute 

Jaén, el día está feliz, y aunque sea dificil serlo siempre, ¡habrá que intentarlo! ¡Gracias! Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

Hola Erasmo.

Hace mucho que no sé de ti, como que te escondes.

¡Qué lo pases bien y que vengan mucho más!

Abrazos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias Mirx! Pues por ahí ando medio subrepticio... pero ya me verás un poco más seguido... Pues la estoy pasando muy bien, y ahora toca salir a la noche citadina y dejarse envolver...


----------



## EmilyD

Better late than never??

??  Mejor tarde que nunca ???

*Wishing you a Happy Week and Month as well as the Day!

X  X  X   X 

abrazos y besos,

*_Nomi_*


*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Nomi!!! Thank you for coming!!! I'm sure this is going to be a happy week, and month, and year... 

Hugs 'n kisses.


----------



## alexacohen

Lo siento, Erasmo, llego tarde pero he estado más que muy liada y además todos los aviones están retrasadíííííííísimos...

¿Queda algo de la fiesta?

Felicidades!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Lamento llegar tan tarde,*
*Feliz cumple Erasmo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Un abrazo
Silvia*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Gracias por venir, Alexa! ¡Por supuesto que queda fiesta! Mientras los invitados sigan llegando... ¡vamos a seguir celebrando! 

¡Gracias, Silvia! Nunca es tarde para dar y recibir cariño, ¡eh! ¡Un fuerte abrazo también!


----------



## speedier

*BELATED BIRTHDAY WISHES ERASMO!!*​
I'm a little late for the party, but here's hoping that you had a great time on your birthday, and I'll try to be punctual next year!!​​Speedier​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Thank you, Speedier! Don't worry about being late, the party is going on, and on, and on...!!!


----------



## SDLX Master

¡Para tarde, basta y sobra conmigo! 

Mis mejores deseos que hayas tenido un gran día, Erasmo. A diferencia de nuestros queridos foreros que expresan sus parabienes y te ofrecen regalos y fiestas virtuales, *yo sí puedo decir* que puedo invitarte a un almuerzo real, y la invitación queda abierta para cuando la agenda te lo permita y que me lo confirmes con anticipación para yo también ajustar mi calendario. 

Gracias por tus acertadas intervenciones, sobre todo las de caracter médico. No exagero al decir que en más de una ocasión *me has sacado de serios apuros y te estoy realmente agradecido*. 
*Happy Belated BDay!*
Un fuerte abrazo,

Roger ​


----------



## Tezzaluna

Estimado "Erasmo, tan solo Erasmo",

I'm sorry I missed your celebration.  Please accept my belated wish for all good things for you.

Besitos, amigo.

Tezza


----------



## Mirlo

Aunque llego tarde, levanto mi copa y hago un brindis en tu nombre,
Espero que tu día haya estado lleno de felicidades.
Un saludo cordial,​ 
Mirlo ​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Thank you Roger, ¡De todas maneras va ese almuerzo!

Tezza, no hay problema ¡Tus saludos son siempre bienvenidos!

¡Gracias por el brindis, Mirlo! ¡Salud!


----------

